# Nicknames



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone call their hedgehog by the name that they chose for them originally? 

I named my two, Charlotte and Wilbur, after Charlotte's Web. But I stopped calling them by those names long ago. 

Now they are Smarties and Dilly Bar. I don't know why/when/how this happened! 

I'm sure they don't mind, but I find their new names somewhat amusing :lol: 

For a while my name for Wilbur was Mr. Dill Prickle which I think is a fantastic name for a hedgie. But he became Dilly Bar anyway. Oh well


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL ya my boyfriend (lovingly) calls Milo, Squishy. I tend to call him Monkey or My Little Pin Cushion


----------



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, Mine was named Snickers a week ago, but my my fiance lovingly calls her Cutie Patootie. It kinda fits though lol.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

I call him raisin face, frumpyface, and poopface...lol
and of course his original name of just raisin...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky goes by Inky, Inky Pie, Stinky Butt, and Mr. Chicken. :lol: The last was coined because of his little chicken legs- he looks like a potato with toothpick legs!


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Winston gets called Winnie and Little Huffer. My boyfriend calls him, "Little Winston" in a sing song voice (along with his English accent) and it's hilarious  Sometimes he mocks my "Little Huffer", but that isn't as funny...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley usually gets called by his name but sometimes we call him Quigles and grumpus. Recently he stayed with his "aunt" and "uncle" and they started calling him Squiggely.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Haha, some of these nicknames are very cute  

Makes me wonder if our hedgies have names for us.... :lol:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I still call Ender by his name, but I do call him Stinky quite a bit. He's not, but he manages to stink things up a bit.


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

Billa is known as Hedgie, Hedgums or Mr. Poopyboots. I too stopped calling him Billa unless he is sleeping.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

i hardly ever call any of my pets by their real names, Turbo has only been called Turbo about twice in the week and a half weve had him. 

He gets called cute stuff, short stack, lil one, cutie pie, mr poopy, poopy feet, little menace, naughty little boy, my baby, the list is endless, anything but his real name basically ha.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I still call Turbo by his name, but for some reason I started calling him Booger too. Not sure why. My fiance likes to call him Turdo or the Turdmaster since he poops so much. *shrug* oh well


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, Lily has a variety of nicknames as well...Grumpyface, Hufflebutt, baby girl, and my personal favorite, Her Royal Hedgie Highness. :lol: She is definitely a spoiled little girl and she's quite proud of it, lol.


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

I often call Nigel my little grumpy lump. He lives up to it!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I call Litchi, Mrs Squee, because of the squeek she does when she's exploring and because she's cute as a squee


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Lol my parents fondly began referring to Teddi as sh** rat when he was a baby as he used to poop a ton! 
I myself call him Teddi Bear, Teddifer and of course the usuals like cutie, grumpy quills, and silly little hedgerhog.....


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

My hedgehog's original name is Sonic, though now everyone refers to him as Pokey... Even my dog lol!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Finally getting around to posting 

Of our six past and present hedgies, most nicknames have been versions of their names, with one exception. Ruby, our albino, was a very determined girl and would go charging around the apartment expecting everything and everyone to move out of her way :lol: . So Ruby became Rubysaurus Regina (Regina being the feminine of Rex), which was then shortened to Saurus.


----------

